# German Volume Training



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Anybody tried this? I need a break from heavy lifting and 10 sets of 10 seems like a great way to train for MMF without stressing my joints too much (I am a bit creaky ATM - not good). Wanting to do this for a good 3 months as a sort of extended 'accumulation' block before going back into heavy lifting if you will.

I would appreciate advice from anybody with experience running this training system or who have any ideas as to a better alternative, I am simply wanting a decent volume program without the extra bollox people always tend to throw in, running it around the 60-70% range. Just two main lifts and two iso's per workout and fvck off.

For those who do not know the program will be run like so:

*Mon*

30 Degree Bench - 10 X 10

Rows - 10 X 10

Dumbbell Bench - 3 X 15 - 25

Dumbbell Row - 3 X 15 - 25

*Tues*

Squats - 10 X 10

(insert posterior chain exercise here) - 10 X 10

Hanging Leg Raises - 3 X 15 - 25

Calve Raise - 3 X 15 - 25

*Wed*

Off

*Thurs*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 10 X 10

Pull-ups - 10 X 10

Lateral Raises - 3 X 15 - 25

Rear Delt Raise - 3 X 15 -25

*Fri*

Weighted Dips - 10 X 10

Curls - 10 X 10

Triceps Pushdowns - 3 X 15 - 25

Hammer Curls - 3 X 15 - 25

*Sat*

Off

*Sun*

Off

Never ran something like this so any input would be appreciated. Planning on starting next week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Iv done it once when i needed a break from heavy lifting it was fun in the beginning but the novelty soon wore off and i started to find it a bit boring i think i managed it for 6-7 weeks then went back to heavy lifting.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I've done it a couple of times. I didn't grow off it, bit then I used it on a cruise to give my joints a rest from working heavy & intense for a couple of months,

Will probably do it again at some point.

10x10 squats are seriously unpleasant though


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Iv done it once when i needed a break from heavy lifting it was fun in the beginning but the novelty soon wore off and i started to find it a bit boring i think i managed it for 6-7 weeks then went back to heavy lifting.


 LOL sounds promising so far then.

Were you on cycle when you ran it? Noticeable size gains?

In hindsight was it worth the time you invested? And if so is there a similar program you would recommend?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I've done it a couple of times. I didn't grow off it, bit then I used it on a cruise to give my joints a rest from working heavy & intense for a couple of months,
> 
> Will probably do it again at some point.
> 
> 10x10 squats are seriously unpleasant though


 Good to hear it is not going to be easy. I am going to be on cycle as I run it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> LOL sounds promising so far then.
> 
> Were you on cycle when you ran it? Noticeable size gains?
> 
> ...


 I wasn't on anything when i ran it, i did increase calories though as my appetite did go up and i did make some decent gains especially my legs.

Personally for me though i should have maybe done a week or two deload and then went back to strength training as strongman and strength was/is my main goal.

If strength is your main goal then like i done maybe a week or two deload would be better.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> I wasn't on anything when i ran it, i did increase calories though as my appetite did go up and i did make some decent gains especially my legs.
> 
> Personally for me though i should have maybe done a week or two deload and then went back to strength training as strongman and strength was/is my main goal.
> 
> If strength is your main goal then like i done maybe a week or two deload would be better.


 Strength is the main goal but in all honesty I think I just need a break for a while, pack on some size and let my tendons heal properly for a while. Started lifting two years ago and just been lifting heavy constantly, nothing under 85% really and always skipping my scheduled de-loads (regretting it now).


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm doing it at the moment trying to get over my shoulder injury.

Weirdly I look forward to leg day the most, but it's fu**ing boring after a few weeks.

I strictly stick to my rest period of 1 min between sets with a stopwatch, I think it's important to maintain the intensity this way as your weights will be down from what you can usually lift.

Decided to mix it up a bit now so I'm doing a 5x5 style for back, GVT for chest and shoulders and I'll play legs by ear depending on how I feel.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Strength is the main goal but in all honesty I think I just need a break for a while, pack on some size and let my tendons heal properly for a while. Started lifting two years ago and just been lifting heavy constantly, nothing under 85% really and always skipping my scheduled de-loads (regretting it now).


 The problem is that GVT is quite the opposite from strength training and doing 10x10 for squat and bench gets boring efter 2-3 sets.

What other programs have you tried?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> I'm doing it at the moment trying to get over my shoulder injury.
> 
> Weirdly I look forward to leg day the most, but it's fu**ing boring after a few weeks.
> 
> ...


 How log you been following this for? I am having problems with my shoulder again and knee.



Mogadishu said:


> The problem is that GVT is quite the opposite from strength training and doing 10x10 for squat and bench gets boring efter 2-3 sets.
> 
> What other programs have you tried?


 Started off using Bill Stars beginner routine, then cycled with it, then onto his intermediate, then cycled with it, Then WS4SB which I did for about 8 months (cycled during this too) with no de-loads (I know it's silly) and tried to start Wendlers at the start of this year and my shoulder and knee are just too beat up at the moment for it. Is there any programs you could recommend over GVT that are not as boring? Staying out of the 75% plus range is really going to be my goal for the next few months to give my tendons time to heal but still be able to lift in the process.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I strictly stick to my rest period of 1 min between sets with a stopwatch, I think it's important to maintain the intensity this way as your weights will be down from what you can usually lift.


 ^This

Controlling the rest periods is important if you are going to do this peoperly. I use a timer app on my phone which allows me to start a set every two minutes or whatever. I found that 2 minutes was about right on GVT, except for squats which I gave a bit longer on because I was reaching cardiovascular failure first.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> How log you been following this for? I am having problems with my shoulder again and knee.
> 
> Started off using Bill Stars beginner routine, then cycled with it, then onto his intermediate, then cycled with it, Then WS4SB which I did for about 8 months (cycled during this too) with no de-loads (I know it's silly) and tried to start Wendlers at the start of this year and my shoulder and knee are just too beat up at the moment for it. Is there any programs you could recommend over GVT that are not as boring? Staying out of the 75% plus range is really going to be my goal for the next few months to give my tendons time to heal but still be able to lift in the process.


 How many days a week? Deload is important yes 

What routine did you do before trying GVT?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> How many days a week? Deload is important yes
> 
> What routine did you do before trying GVT?


 Been changing it every week for the past 2 months LOL Mostly been swapping paused work with a few sets of doubles and higher rep work on a three week rotation, there is no real goal with this.

I need structure, there is a layout of GVT I found that comes in two 6 week blocks, hence wanting to start it. I find it easier to stick with a program when I have a progressive layout I can follow. Otherwise my training just gets erratic like it is now.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

I tried it just after Xmas and have to admit I found it unbelievably boring and it was putting me off training.

I know it shouldn't, but it's also really hard not to feel like a complete weakling and that everyone else in there is sniggering at you as they watch you struggle to bench 40kg for a few sets towards the end.

And the programme you're on about following seems an awful lot of work too. The programmes I read about all advised just picking one compound move and one isolation exercise per workout.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I srsly need to change my training up! I watched this video yesterday it's nothing you prob don't already know but it was a good watch! You've got to love arnies passion and dedication to his training back in the day. Shocking the muscle with something new is never a bad thing


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> I tried it just after Xmas and have to admit I found it unbelievably boring and it was putting me off training.
> 
> I know it shouldn't, but it's also really hard not to feel like a complete weakling and that everyone else in there is sniggering at you as they watch you struggle to bench 40kg for a few sets towards the end.
> 
> And the programme you're on about following seems an awful lot of work too. The programmes I read about all advised just picking one compound move and one isolation exercise per workout.


 What I have laid out is a slight variation of the original program, the original version runs off a 5 day rotation with 3 lifting days and two 10 X 10 compounds and two iso's, where did you get your program from?

The program in it's original intent is meant for 'assisted' lifters. So the extra work and recovery is not too much of an issue for me.



anaboliclove said:


> I srsly need to change my training up! I watched this video yesterday it's nothing you prob don't already know but it was a good watch! You've got to love arnies passion and dedication to his training back in the day. Shocking the muscle with something new is never a bad thing


 I have seen this but never actually read it (mostly because it is endorsed by bodybuilding.com) or seen this video. Will watch it later on tonight and consider using this instead. If Arnold does it, it must have some value.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> What I have laid out is a slight variation of the original program, the original version runs off a 5 day rotation with 3 lifting days and two 10 X 10 compounds and two iso's, where did you get your program from?
> 
> The program in it's original intent is meant for 'assisted' lifters. So the extra work and recovery is not too much of an issue for me.
> 
> I have seen this but never actually read it (mostly because it is endorsed by bodybuilding.com) or seen this video. Will watch it later on tonight and consider using this instead. If Arnold does it, it must have some value. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 I don't remember where I saw the programme I'm afraid bud.

I train natty anyway so rules are slightly different for you!! B)


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

I've just finished my cycle of test and tren my joints feel like crap I'm cruising 4 8 weeks so may jump on just to maintain and get ready for next blast


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

S1dhu82 said:


> I've just finished my cycle of test and tren my joints feel like crap I'm cruising 4 8 weeks so may jump on just to maintain and get ready for next blast


 This is basically my purpose with it. Just finished the first week, it's harder than you would think, but joint wise it is stress free. Should see my tendons sorted out buy the end of the next few months ready to get back into the fun stuff. 

Not sure if I want to run my Tren or NPP first though, hard decision.


----------



## DSG (Nov 13, 2015)

Can you still have adequate muscle gains on a routine like this?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DSG said:


> Can you still have adequate muscle gains on a routine like this?


 You can on high doses of drugs, there is a Polish guy at my gym who did a 2 month blast of NPP running this and got massive. As for a natural I think it would be next to impossible except for the genetically gifted, even then it is only really intended as an 'off-season' program.

As for me I am running 150mg test a week, no doubt I will gain but I think the results will end up being negligible. I will keep an update if you at all interested.


----------



## DSG (Nov 13, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> You can on high doses of drugs, there is a Polish guy at my gym who did a 2 month blast of NPP running this and got massive. As for a natural I think it would be next to impossible except for the genetically gifted, even then it is only really intended as an 'off-season' program.
> 
> As for me I am running 150mg test a week, no doubt I will gain but I think the results will end up being negligible. I will keep an update if you at all interested.


 Please do keep an update. I'm natural but am looking for a programme that reduces stress, adds an element of fitness (I can imagine this to be a decent cardio workout with the right intensity) and helps me gain some flexibility! This looks like it'd help with all them but I want to be building muscle too.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Tren and npp ur gunna enjoy both rides lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DSG said:


> Please do keep an update. I'm natural but am looking for a programme that reduces stress, adds an element of fitness (I can imagine this to be a decent cardio workout with the right intensity) and helps me gain some flexibility! This looks like it'd help with all them but I want to be building muscle too.


 If you are looking for something that is low stress I would recommend doing something like this regardless. Your body always needs a break at some point.


----------



## gazd83 (Aug 8, 2016)

Bringing this back from the dead, I quite enjoy GVT. I'm doing it now until the new year but I'm throwing in some hiit in between the sets of 10 with an isolation move at the end (3sets).

Trying to lean down as the bf has got out of control, and Xmas is coming!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

gazd83 said:


> Bringing this back from the dead, I quite enjoy GVT. I'm doing it now until the new year but I'm throwing in some hiit in between the sets of 10 with an isolation move at the end (3sets).
> 
> Trying to lean down as the bf has got out of control, and Xmas is coming!!


 Why do you need to lean down for Christmas? Just curious mate, no troll.


----------



## gazd83 (Aug 8, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Why do you need to lean down for Christmas? Just curious mate, no troll.


 The thought process was damage limitation, as the booze, carbs and choccy go into overload at Xmas.

As it happens, it's not been too bad!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

gazd83 said:


> The thought process was damage limitation, as the booze, carbs and choccy go into overload at Xmas.
> 
> As it happens, it's not been too bad!


 Perfect time to bulk IMO....... then again I don't drink. Summers good for bulking too.


----------

